# And This Is My Dividing Head



## Miroslav (Feb 22, 2015)

I had the need to make gear for my lathe, I could not do otherwise than make my own dividing head which works with program Mach3. My English is not the best, so excuse the writing errors.


----------



## randyc (Feb 22, 2015)

Your English may not be absolutely perfect but there's nothing IMPERFECT about your design skills and workmanship skills !  Very nice -


----------



## Miroslav (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Lornie McCullough (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow... very nicely done!

Lornie


----------



## Mister Ed (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## magu (Feb 24, 2015)

Very well done miroslav.


----------



## bladehunter (Feb 26, 2015)

Well done mate !


----------



## compsurge (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice!

Is that a clutch from a car air conditioning compressor in DSC_0076.jpg ?


----------



## Miroslav (May 16, 2016)

Yes, it is. I use it for spindle lock. I' m glad that someone notice that.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 16, 2016)

Wow! Another really nice project.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 16, 2016)

nice gears


----------



## 34_40 (May 16, 2016)

Beautiful piece of work.  Congrats on a job well done.


----------

